
How Quantum Theory Is Inspiring New Math - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170330-how-quantum-theory-is-inspiring-new-math/
======
drostie
If anyone was wondering what that next number was in the sequence, the
sequence for the problem given is
[https://oeis.org/A076912](https://oeis.org/A076912) and it is now known to
begin,

    
    
        5, 2875, 609250, 317206375, 242467530000, 229305888887625, 248249742118022000, 295091050570845659250, 375632160937476603550000, 
        503840510416985243645106250, ...
    

If you want a few more details you might check out
[https://www.encyclopediaofmath.org/index.php/Clemens'_conjec...](https://www.encyclopediaofmath.org/index.php/Clemens'_conjecture)
but of course mirror symmetries have whole textbooks devoted to them nowadays,
one of which the Clay Mathematics institute has released to the public [PDF
warning:
[http://www.claymath.org/library/monographs/cmim01c.pdf](http://www.claymath.org/library/monographs/cmim01c.pdf)].

~~~
jcoffland
Thanks for the link. On page three this book refers to "high school vector
calculus." Who studied vector calculus in high school?

~~~
semi-extrinsic
I understand "vector calculus" here as meaning "how to compute stuff with
vectors", i.e. adding and subtracting vectors, computing the inner product
etc.; not doing calculus with vectors. Obviously both interpretations are
possible, but the latter is usually called multidimensional analysis.

~~~
theoh
Surely (multidimensional) analysis is the term used in mathematics for a more
rigorous investigation of the basis of calculus. In physics, vector calculus
is taught as a tool and the course is called vector calculus (or maybe
multivariable calculus.)

------
Chris2048
Is there a simple explanation of what the GCI means?

Preferably without mathematical wording "for such a set that", "for a given
function X where", "under a frobnobian measure if" etcetcetc

Bayes has simpler, word descriptions, for example.

~~~
openasocket
what's "the GCI" here? I don't recognize that acronym, I couldn't find any
term in the article it could be, and googling doesn't really turn anything
up...

~~~
n4r9
I think they must have commented on the wrong article by mistake. The
"Gaussian Correlation Inequality" was recently proved, and discussed in this
thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13977554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13977554)

~~~
Chris2048
Ah, you are right...

------
orlandpm
Worth noting that all the results discussed in this article are 20+ years old.
Bored reporter?

~~~
T-A
Bored... something:
[https://www.ias.edu/scholars/dijkgraaf](https://www.ias.edu/scholars/dijkgraaf)

